# Dahlander, Querschnitt für Sternschütz



## KalEl (11 Dezember 2006)

hallo

bei uns streiten sich gerade die geister wie wie der querschitt zum sternschütz gewählt werden muss.

dahrlander 15A/43A.
langsame drehzahl ist mit 15a mss abgesichert. die schnell durch einen ms mit 43a. gemeinsame vorsicherung ist 63a diazed.

auf der sternschützseite fliesst ja nun nur die hälfte an strom. also ca 22a.
dafür würden ja 4^2 locker reichen.
aber wie sieht das für den kurzschluss fall aus?
zb wenn ein sternstrang schluss zur erde hat.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

KalEl schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bei uns streiten sich gerade die geister wie wie der querschitt zum sternschütz gewählt werden muss.
> 
> ...


Es muss ja auch der Spannungsfall berücksichtigt werden, nicht nur der Leitungsschutz...

Ich hab ne klare Empfehlung:
Werf einen Blick ins KlöMö Schaltungsbuch !
(Hab leider gerade keins zur Hand)


----------



## KalEl (11 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Werf einen Blick ins KlöMö Schaltungsbuch !


hab ich.
da steht aber nix zum querschnitt. eben nur, dass man nur den 0,5 fachen strom hat.


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

Wenn du nur den 0,5 fachen Strom hast,
dann brauchst du auch nur den zum halben Strom korrespondierenden Querschnitt nehmen.

Weil ansonsten müsste ja dein Schütz auch doppelt so groß sein.

Abgesehen davon wenn im Sternstrang ein Erdschluss auftritt,
dann ist das aber "nur" ein Erdschluss und kein Kurzschluss.
Ähnlich wenn du in einer Unterverteilun N und PE brückst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

KalEl schrieb:


> hab ich.
> da steht aber nix zum querschnitt. eben nur, dass man nur den 0,5 fachen strom hat.


Der Querschnitt errechnet sich aus der thermischen Belastung und dem maximal zulässigen Spannungsfall.
Das Überstromschutzorgan hat doch ne magnetische Schnellauslösung für den Kurzschlussfall!


----------



## KalEl (11 Dezember 2006)

@ug
>>Das Überstromschutzorgan hat doch ne magnetische Schnellauslösung für den Kurzschlussfall!

nein. eben nicht. auf der dicken seite sitzt die vorsicherung mit 63A und ein motorschutz. also nur thermische auslösung.


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

Also der Motorschutzschalter von dem du da schreibst hat im Normalfall (auch) eine magnetische Auslösung.
Und selbst das DIAZED Element stellt einen Kurzschluss-Schutz dar.


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,
das du den Strom der für eine Kurzschlussauslösung nötig ist,
jemals mit einem Erdschluss im Sternstrang zusammenbringen wirst.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

KalEl schrieb:


> @ug
> >>Das Überstromschutzorgan hat doch ne magnetische Schnellauslösung für den Kurzschlussfall!
> 
> nein. eben nicht. auf der dicken seite sitzt die vorsicherung mit 63A und ein motorschutz. also nur thermische auslösung.


Oha...
Na, dann würde ich sagen, das der Leiterquerschnitt dann auch für 63A ausgelegt sein muss !!


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

Bitte um Begriffsklärung:

Hast du einen Motorschutz*schalter:* Dann könntest du dir im Normalfall die Vorsicherung ganz sparen,
denn der Motorschutzschalter gewährleistet thermischen- als auch kurzschlussschutz.

Hast du ein Motorschutz*relais:* Dann müsste deine Verdrahtung auf die Vorsicherung (63A) ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> Hast du einen Motorschutz*schalter:* Dann könntest du dir im Normalfall die Vorsicherung ganz sparen,
> denn der Motorschutzschalter gewährleistet thermischen- als auch kurzschlussschutz.


Das stimmt nicht immer, es gibt Motorschutzschalter, welche eine Vorsicherung benötigen. Googel mal nach "Sicherungsfrei..."


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2006)

Aber alle Motorschutzschalter, selbst die die eine Vorsicherung benötigen,
haben einen Magnetischen Auslöser.

Du spielst auf die Zuordnungsarten an:
Zuordnungsart 1
Im Kurzschlussfall darf der Starter Personen
und Anlagen nicht gefährden. Er muss für weiteren
Betrieb ohne Reparatur nicht geeignet
sein.
Zuordnungsart 2
Im Kurzschlussfall darf der Starter Personen
und Anlagen nicht gefährden. Er muss für weiteren
Betrieb geeignet sein. Die Gefahr der
Kontaktverschweißung ist gegeben. Für diesen
Fall muss der Hersteller Wartungsanweisungen
geben.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> Aber alle Motorschutzschalter, selbst die die eine Vorsicherung benötigen,
> haben einen Magnetischen Auslöser.


Das stimmt.



MSB schrieb:


> Du spielst auf die Zuordnungsarten an:
> Zuordnungsart 1 ...


Nein!
Ich meine Motorschutzschalter (meist mit relativ hohem Nennstrom), welche nicht in der Lage sind, die maximale Kurzschlussleistung abzuschalten.
Diese benötigen dann nochmals einen vorgeschalteten Kurzschlußschutz.


----------



## KalEl (12 Dezember 2006)

ich habe aber auf der dicken seite keinen motorschutz*schalter*

hier die zeichnung


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Dezember 2006)

KalEl schrieb:


> ich habe aber auf der dicken seite keinen motorschutz*schalter*
> 
> hier die zeichnung


Warum auf der einen Seite ein motorschutz*schalter*, auf der anderen nicht?

So muss der Querschnitt für 63A ausgelegt sein.


----------



## KalEl (12 Dezember 2006)

1. weil wir bei diesen grössen nur ms einsetzen. frag mich nicht warum. 
2. genau das ist, hier bei uns, auch mein reden.


----------

